# yet another Skylark



## Balloontyre (Mar 31, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/191547169281?nav=SEARCH


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow! Poppin' out of the woodwork this last week!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2015)

When it rains, it pours...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2015)

That bike will clean up really nice. Just gotta hunt the headlight/horn switch which could be a challenge and a front wheel which you should have laying around! V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like a repaint to me and the bottom of the front fender is gone.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 1, 2015)

Are these technically the girls counterpart to the bluebird ? Is that why they are sought after ? Enlighten me please.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 1, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Are these technically the girls counterpart to the bluebird ? Is that why they are sought after ? Enlighten me please.




They share similar parts and were available the same period and both at were the top model of the sears catalogue for each gender, but that said, I don't see the skylark or any girls bike as a companion to a boys bike.
When other deluxe models used stock bars, pedals, seats, etc...the skylark was entirely custom outfitted as the bluebird.
The skylark is arguably the most deluxe ladies prewar ladies balloon tire bike ever produced and with several unique parts...just look at it!
They are very uncommon (rare in original paint and complete), but also so unusual, they probably were not thrown away.
Chris


----------



## oskisan (Apr 1, 2015)

Seems to me that it is more like: when MLC, Ann Arbor, and Copake happens... it pours !



catfish said:


> When it rains, it pours...


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 1, 2015)

oskisan said:


> it pours !




more patina


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 1, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Seems to me that it is more like: when MLC, Ann Arbor, and Copake happens... it pours !




You're onto somthin' there...


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2015)

This has definitely been the year for Skylarks though.
Quite a few different ones traded since this time last year.


----------



## oskisan (Apr 1, 2015)

Seems like you have to be positioned with money around this time of year when people begin preparing to buy, buy, buy. 

Now, Having said these words of wisdom... I am broke!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 1, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> They share similar parts and were available the same period and both at were the top model of the sears catalogue for each gender, but that said, I don't see the skylark or any girls bike as a companion to a boys bike.
> When other deluxe models used stock bars, pedals, seats, etc...the skylark was entirely custom outfitted as the bluebird.
> The skylark is arguably the most deluxe ladies prewar ladies balloon tire bike ever produced and with several unique parts...just look at it!
> They are very uncommon (rare in original paint and complete), but also so unusual, they probably were not thrown away.
> Chris




Thanks for the info !


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 1, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Are these technically the girls counterpart to the bluebird ? Is that why they are sought after ? Enlighten me please.




they seem to be super rare, but now showing up each month on ebay, soon enough every users wife/GF on he board will have one.

Some people may use some parts to complete a Bluebird, but only a hand full of interchange.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> That bike will clean up really nice. Just gotta hunt the headlight/horn switch which could be a challenge and a front wheel which you should have laying around! V/r Shawn




I have the button switch for this.   Catfish


----------

